# Some Movies for 2011 & 2012



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

The following is a current list of some of the movies you may want to see in 2011 & 2012.

1/14/2011 Green Hornet
5/6/2011 Thor
5/20/2011 Pirate of The Caribbean
6/3/2011 X-Men
6/17/2011 Green Lantern
7/1/2011 Transformers
7/15/2011 Part 2 Harry Potter
7/22/2011 Captain America
12/16/2011 Mission Impossible IV
12/16/2011 Sherlock Holmes 2

For 2012
Iron Man 3
The Hobbit Series
Avatar's 2 & 3

This is just a few of the many many movies coming out.


----------

